# Just something thrown together!



## graphiks ink (May 20, 2010)

Just wanted to show a pic of some smoked shrimp and black bean lettuce wraps. They came out awesome.


----------



## chisoxjim (May 20, 2010)

nice,   I like how you mixed up some different cuisines there,  lettuce wraps(kind of asian/korean), and the black beans.  smoked shrimp look good as well.


----------



## hannibal (May 20, 2010)

Kind of healthful compared to most of the smoked dishes I have seen. Looks very good too!


----------



## graphiks ink (May 20, 2010)

Yes it is very healthy! I have been on this strict diet for 4 weeks now and its pretty much just protein, beans, and vegetables so I gotta get creative. These were very good, nexts ones are gonna be a pulled tenderloin in cirachi sauce for a hot try.


----------

